# iFlush Toilet



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*iFlush Toilet*














View in iTunesPrice: FREECategory: EntertainmentReleased: Feb 19, 2009Version: 1.01.0Size: 0.7 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: iTECH DEVELOPMENT SYSTEMS INC.© 2009 iTech Development SystemsRated 9+ for the following:Infrequent/Mild Mature/Suggestive ThemesRequirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 2.0 or later*Description*Did you have a fight with your boyfriend/girlfriend, did your boss just fired you, are you stressed out or you just want to make fun of your friends or family, don't worry we have the solution for you, just flush it out. Are you tired of all the farts applications out there, no problem now you can flush them out!!! Yes with iFlush Toilet you can select a picture from your photo album of your boyfriend/girlfriend/family member/your boss or anyone you want to give the iFlush treatment and flush it out thru the toilet. You'll feel relax after trying our application.


----------

